# Console corrupt after X session, Nvidia



## Harry Stone (Nov 11, 2017)

11.1 release, card is Nvidia Quadro P2000, driver is Nvidia 384.59 installed from official package.  Otherwise card works fine, and it has worked without console corruption on previous versions of the driver and works fine installed in another machine running Windows.  The console shows big blocks of color after X session.  The only way I've found to recover is to reboot.  

I bet this is a driver bug but I thought I'd ask if anyone has ever seen this before and was able to fix it.  

Thanks!


----------



## Crest (Nov 15, 2017)

IIRC this regression and the tearing problem was introduced by the switch to KMS.


----------



## MarcoB (Nov 15, 2017)

Having this issue too (when switching from X11 to console with Ctrl+Alt+Fx). Afaik this happens since the move from sc to vt console. Solution for me is to set 
	
	



```
hw.vga.textmode=1
```
 in /boot/loader.conf.


----------



## Harry Stone (Nov 16, 2017)

Thanks for the help, both of you.  I took the card out of my Windows machine and I'm back on FreeBSD.  The best feature of FreeBSD is this community.


----------



## xavi (Nov 16, 2017)

Harry Stone said:


> The best feature of FreeBSD is this community.


+1


----------

